# Better Late Than Never I, The Shuttleworth Military Pageant 2018



## nuuumannn (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi Guys, Last year I went to the UK and did a summer of airshows. I'm just catching up with editing and stuff and I've just put these online. This is the Shuttleworth display in July last year. it was a cracker; lots of unique British types on show.

Avro Anson.





Anson-5

Avro 504.




Avro 504-2

BE.2e.




BE.2e-ground

Bristol M.1.




Bristol M.1-2

Hawker Demon.




Demon

Sopwith Dove.




Dove-1

Gloster Gladiator.




Gladiator-1

Westland Lysander.




Lysander ground-3

Bristol Scout.




Scout-3

Avro Lancaster.




Lancaster-4

Hawker Hurricane.




Hurricane ground-1

Hawker Sea Hurricane.




Sea Hurricane-4

More images here: Shuttleworth Military Pageant 2018

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2019)

Great shots Grant.
Karl and I were at Old Warden earlier this year, and trying to figure out if the Anson is the same one that used to be in 'civvy' colours, blue overall - I'm guessing it is.


----------



## rochie (Dec 27, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Great shots Grant.
> Karl and I were at Old Warden earlier this year, and trying to figure out if the Anson is the same one that used to be in 'civvy' colours, blue overall - I'm guessing it is.


i swear there was two different ones in the hanger on our first visit ?

nice pictures Grant, great weather too


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2019)

Just looked at my pics from our Old Warden visit in 2014, and can only see one Anson.


----------



## rochie (Dec 27, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Just looked at my pics from our Old Warden visit in 2014, and can only see one Anson.


ah well, dont remember what i was drinking that day !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Dec 27, 2019)

super shots Grant, thanks for posting..!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2019)

Lovely shots Grant!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2019)

Excellent pics.


----------



## at6 (Dec 27, 2019)

I like the black paint scheme on the Lysander.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 29, 2019)

Awesome shots there Grant


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks guys. Terry and Karl, yes, the Anson is indeed the former civilian dressed Avro XIX G-AHKX.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2020)

thanks for the confirmation Grant - and so that people know what we're talking about, he she is back in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2020)

Airframes said:


> thanks for the confirmation Grant - and so that people know what we're talking about, he she is back in 2014.
> 
> 
> View attachment 565627


loved that paint scheme and clearly no second Anson !


----------

